# Turkey pot call



## gaggleguy (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey I am just starting to turn and I was wondering what kinds of wood is good for turkey pot calls?


----------



## zbohm (Dec 30, 2012)

Subscribed to this thread a while ago. Surprised no one has responded. If you have found out in the mean time please post.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

zbohm said:


> Subscribed to this thread a while ago. Surprised no one has responded. If you have found out in the mean time please post.


I missed this thread completely and would like to hear replies too. I'd like to experiment with a couple this season and its about time to get started.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I just ordered some slates and glass and crystal. I'm fixen to give something a try. I dont know if my plans will work to call a turkey or scare em away but I'm going to try something.:thumbsup:

Just reading about custom calls and various threads from call makers. It seems like most like the sounds they get from soft maples. I plan to use FBE or ambrosia maple and hickory strikers. We'll see what happens.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

I missed this, too. Some of you know I have made a call or two  so here is the short answer, almost any wood will work for a pot. Yes some are better than others, lamination works great, but in the end it depends on what sound you want. It also depends on the sound board you use IF you use one. What playing surface will change it. Number of holes in the bottom and on and on.

But as far as the wood you can use the list is endless pretty much. From hickory and oak to exotics just grab some and give them a try.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

ghost5 said:


> I missed this, too. Some of you know I have made a call or two  so here is the short answer, almost any wood will work for a pot. Yes some are better than others, lamination works great, but in the end it depends on what sound you want. It also depends on the sound board you use IF you use one. What playing surface will change it. Number of holes in the bottom and on and on.
> 
> But as far as the wood you can use the list is endless pretty much. From hickory and oak to exotics just grab some and give them a try.


Thanks, ghost. I just ordered some 3.5" slate and glass playing surfaces from the link you posted in an earlier thread. If I rough out some blanks to dry would 4.5" x 1.5" be about right? I figure I'll start with some walnut and osage.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Here is a helpful download for you
View attachment 63556
The best wood I have found is canary wood and blood wood. PM me and I will send you a tutorial that I down loaded from another site. My file is too large for this site. This is a very good supplier brooksidegamecalls.com and they also supply "ceramic" surfaces. One more thing when gluing either the sound board and playing surface use a can of beans as a weight rather than a clamp, I also use plumber goop to glue in the surfaces. 
I guess the print will not open either so PM me and I can send both.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I also ordered from Brookside. So far, I'm not impressed. I'm one of those folks that believes customer service is the most important part of business. I dont care how good your product is, if your customer service sucks, I'm not buying from you.

My ordered got screwed up. Missing parts and wrong size parts. I called the number listed on thier site to let them know my order was wrong. Guy came off as a real jerk on the phone and told me I needed to send an email to let them know, they dont fix wrong orders over the phone. I sent the email and havnt even gotten a reply acknologing thier screw up or that my order would be fixed. I guess we'll see what happens in the coming days but so far, I'm not happy and wouldnt reccomend this company to anyone.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

BassBlaster said:


> I also ordered from Brookside. So far, I'm not impressed. I'm one of those folks that believes customer service is the most important part of business. I dont care how good your product is, if your customer service sucks, I'm not buying from you.
> 
> My ordered got screwed up. Missing parts and wrong size parts. I called the number listed on thier site to let them know my order was wrong. Guy came off as a real jerk on the phone and told me I needed to send an email to let them know, they dont fix wrong orders over the phone. I sent the email and havnt even gotten a reply acknologing thier screw up or that my order would be fixed. I guess we'll see what happens in the coming days but so far, I'm not happy and wouldnt reccomend this company to anyone.


Sorry to hear about the ordering problems. I have been ordering parts from them since June 2011, in fact I have called and ordered parts that were not normally posted on their site. I ordered 24 parts of what I can't remember and they were wrong so they sent the correct part and never asked for the wrong part to be returned. I have always called if I don't see what I ordered last time on the site and they have accommodated me without a problem for example their ceramic surfaces for the pot calls. I guess they act in-kind because I have been guilty of being very curt with suppliers and they reciprocate in the same manner. So I guess I have learned to be a little more patient. 

I have been experiencing long delays for deliveries from two of the major suppliers Woodcraft and the Rockler when the shipping starts out as UPS or FEDEX and the parts are tracked but in the end they are delivered by USPS. My latest shipment went from Maple Grove MN to Chicago, IL than to Iron Mountain, MI and finally delivered by USPS. I guess when I talked to customer service they said that this is an effort to save the post office. My order from WC went to Chicago, Il than to Eagle River, WI than to somewhere in MN than back to Eagle River than back to MN than back to Eagle River than delivered by the post office in Crystal Falls, MI where I live. You see Eagle River is only 40 miles from my home.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Bob Willing said:


> Sorry to hear about the ordering problems. I have been ordering parts from them since June 2011, in fact I have called and ordered parts that were not normally posted on their site. I ordered 24 parts of what I can't remember and they were wrong so they sent the correct part and never asked for the wrong part to be returned. I have always called if I don't see what I ordered last time on the site and they have accommodated me without a problem for example their ceramic surfaces for the pot calls. I guess they act in-kind because I have been guilty of being very curt with suppliers and they reciprocate in the same manner. So I guess I have learned to be a little more patient.
> 
> I have been experiencing long delays for deliveries from two of the major suppliers Woodcraft and the Rockler when the shipping starts out as UPS or FEDEX and the parts are tracked but in the end they are delivered by USPS. My latest shipment went from Maple Grove MN to Chicago, IL than to Iron Mountain, MI and finally delivered by USPS. I guess when I talked to customer service they said that this is an effort to save the post office. My order from WC went to Chicago, Il than to Eagle River, WI than to somewhere in MN than back to Eagle River than back to MN than back to Eagle River than delivered by the post office in Crystal Falls, MI where I live. You see Eagle River is only 40 miles from my home.


I dont have as big an issue with the fact that my order was screwed up. I understand it happens and I also understand with turkey season just around the corner, he is probably swamped. My issue is that he had sort of an attitude on the phone about something he screwed up and I am still yet to get a reply on my email that was sent 4 or 5 days ago now, It would be nice for them to at least acknowledge that I sent an email and that my order will be fixed. Thats all I ask, I'm an easy guy to get along with, really I am. First impressions are everything though and I'm a brand new customer. Maybe I just didnt spend enough money, I dunno.

Hey, I'm interested in this tutorial you mentioned. I pm'ed you my email address.


----------

